# Any Recommended Primer on Malinois & Dutch Shepherd Bloodlines?



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

For somebody who has only seen a few Malinois (even fewer Dutch Shepherds) and recognized a few various types, but has a genuine interest in just learning more about the history of the breeds and the development of the major types & bloodlines, are there any worthwhile sites, articles, or books out there you would recommend? This is just for my own personal research, but I'd be sincerely interested in learning more about the various bloodlines and history of the Malinois, as well as the Dutch Shepherd & KNPV Malinois lines. I find myself wanting to learn more about them, their development, history, traits common or specific to certain lines, kennels, etc., etc.

Any suggestions for reading?

-Cheers


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

David I recommend talking with actual people that own, breed and train them. Off the top of my head I would talk to Gamble, Selena, Meagan Bays, Harry, Suttle and others all of whom are active here. Most of the reading stuff is generic in its treatment of the dogs. I have both but am far from an expert on them. I can tell you that there is a huge difference between many of the lines. You really should have an idea about what you want to do with the dog if your goal is to get one. I prefer the KNPV lines myself but that's not everyone's cup of tea. Best of luck in your research and the forum is a good place to get ideas from different people doing different things with the dogs. I came into them and was helped greatly here with gaining a better understanding of these dogs.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> David I recommend talking with actual people that own, breed and train them. Off the top of my head I would talk to Gamble, Selena, Meagan Bays, Harry, Suttle and others all of whom are active here. Most of the reading stuff is generic in its treatment of the dogs. I have both but am far from an expert on them. I can tell you that there is a huge difference between many of the lines. You really should have an idea about what you want to do with the dog if your goal is to get one. I prefer the KNPV lines myself but that's not everyone's cup of tea. Best of luck in your research and the forum is a good place to get ideas from different people doing different things with the dogs. I came into them and was helped greatly here with gaining a better understanding of these dogs.


Hey Brian, I'm generally inclined to agree with you. For myself personally, I am quite a ways from getting one as my wife and I are expecting our second (and last) child. For now, I would rather learn as much from reading about the general lines and then talking to people that own & train the dogs as-permissible before chatting with breeders. The reason being, I do not want to waste anybody's time until/unless I am pretty sure I am getting a dog from them. I do know what I want one for when I get one job-wise, and generally an idea of the kind of dog that seems to best meet my mental picture and the traits that matter to me that seem realistic to get in a nice working dog.

Anyway, I will be supplementing my on-forum/on-Internet info with talking with _actual_ people and heading out to as many dog training/trialing sort of events I can. I just do not want to just "kick the tires" or mislead anybody until I am sure I am not just wasting their time, if that makes any sense.

-Cheers


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Good idea, go see as many dogs as you can being trained and trialed. This will give you first hand knowledge and a greater appreciation of the weakness's and strengths of the dogs being handled.


----------

